# TT Forum newbie!! Needs a hug and a pint!!



## cs02kkk2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Well firstly let me introduce myself. My name is Kam, I'm 26 and have purchased a black audi TT quattro tdi coupe, which arrived last weeek Saturday.

You'd think id be smilin from ear to ear but unfortunateky not the case at all. After having the car for only a week, one of the pipes dislodged and although now sorted, its just ruined my excitement completely, and question why i even invested in new rather than used.

see forum link:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=161598&p=1644984&hilit=engine+management#p1644984

Ultimately however, I have come across a great forum and wanted to thank all of the moderators and members whom have helped me in the past few days.

Im sure I will make some great friends on here and will fall back in love with my TT.

I have written a strongly worded letter to Audi following my experiences, but any other help to reinstate my faith in Audi would be appreciated.

By the way when is teh next event on and are events held in the London/Essex area?

Take care all


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi kam welcome to the forum, can you keep us posted on what audi have to say


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Kam and welcome

Nearest meet to Essex is the Kent one, which is usually on a Sunday, midday ish, just over the bridge at Dartford, keep an eye out on in the Events section

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=157490

And finally


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome, tractor man....


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome loin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk I am sure that will cheer you up


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

